# What colour is best for the Mk II Roadster??



## 35mphspeedlimit (Sep 25, 2010)

My loverly wife has just agreed to let me buy a brand new MkII Roadster!!!!!!! I've never owned a new car before and I am buzzing! I've been looking on the Audi site for weeks and designed my own 1.8TFSI S-Line and dreaming. But what colour, maybe Misano Red, Daytona Grey or Volcano Red perhaps?


----------



## RockKramer (Feb 15, 2012)

Oh dear... You know you're gonna get answers that will sure leave you still unsure what the best colour is and once ordered whether you'd ticked the right box :wink:
I've gotta say Solar Orange or, Dayer wont be happy... :lol: Yellow
Both maybe to high viz for you though...


----------



## V6graeme (Apr 29, 2012)

What a dilemma to be in, but I was at TT shop earlier this week and there was a nice 2.0 roadster in white which was having som nice 19" alloys fitted and it looked good. Also they had their TT Rs in green and that was eye popping'

My mk1 roadster is black lovely when clean but does show dirt easily.

It maybe worth a quick visit to you local dealer to see I they have any in the flesh in the red so you see how it really looks,

Good luck


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, *I just can't decide..* :lol: :lol: :wink: :wink: 
Hoggy.


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit (Sep 25, 2010)

RockKramer said:


> Oh dear... You know you're gonna get answers that will sure leave you still unsure what the best colour is and once ordered whether you'd ticked the right box :wink:
> I've gotta say Solar Orange or, Dayer wont be happy... :lol: Yellow
> Both maybe to high viz for you though...


Are these special colours with a longer lead time?? As for being too 'hi-viz', you are talking to the previous owner of a Futura Yellow Golf for 12 years!!!!!


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit (Sep 25, 2010)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, *I just can't decide..* :lol: :lol: :wink: :wink:
> Hoggy.


I knew you'd be on Hoggy!! It will please you to know that the configured car saved on my computer is Misano Red and I have previously test driven a 2.0 in this colour. Is there any truth in the rumour (excluding you) that you can go off the colour after a while and is there a risk that the colour will fade?? Other than that my favourite colour at present is indeed Misano Red, unless I can be convinced otherwise!!


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

Scuba Blue -simplez. 8)


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Not silver or black so boring lol


----------



## RockKramer (Feb 15, 2012)

35mphspeedlimit said:


> RockKramer said:
> 
> 
> > Oh dear... You know you're gonna get answers that will sure leave you still unsure what the best colour is and once ordered whether you'd ticked the right box :wink:
> ...


I could be wrong but looking at the configurator it looks like Solar Orange and Yellow are no longer standard colours. Special order now me thinks


----------



## Fissues (Aug 11, 2008)

How bout... Here's mine and a few other of my likes.


----------



## missile (Jul 18, 2011)

35mphspeedlimit said:


> Is there any truth in the rumour (excluding you) that you can go off the colour after a while and is there a risk that the colour will fade??!


I have a Missano red TT roadster and love that colour. Paint technology has improved, red no longer fades with sunlight.


----------



## RockKramer (Feb 15, 2012)

missile said:


> 35mphspeedlimit said:
> 
> 
> > Is there any truth in the rumour (excluding you) that you can go off the colour after a while and is there a risk that the colour will fade??!
> ...


If you don't look after any paint finish it will deteriorate over time. Maintain it, wash and wax correctly and it will always look fantastic.


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

What's best? Whatever you like best. Asking others all you'll get is a subjective opinion, and if you follow what most prefer all you'll end up with is the most popular colour.

In terms of 35mph's options, some subjective opinions:
Daytona Grey: any gun-metal style colours like that cna look good for sure, but there are a lot of grey Audis around. 
Misano red: A bit "attention whore".
Volcano red: Altogether a bit classier and different.


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

Well I'am over the moon with my boring coloured TT 

I do like the Solar Orange :wink:


----------



## bp82 (Jan 24, 2012)

Volcano Red is the best.. But I am biassed.. Goes from burnt orange (on the roof) to dark red (at the rear) depending on sunlight/angle of viewing!


----------



## bp82 (Jan 24, 2012)

The above photos were taken with Auto white-balance, this one is on 'daylight' setting:


----------



## avyi (Jan 9, 2012)

I would probably pick volcano red over misano.. and I also love the kingfisher blue.


----------



## missile (Jul 18, 2011)

RockKramer said:


> missile said:
> 
> 
> > 35mphspeedlimit said:
> ...


Agreed, but think OP was referring to the issue where early red paint used to be notorious for fading. Metallic paint laquer was dreadful for pealing. Both of these issues have been eradicated with newer paint technology.


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Misano end of thread :roll: :lol:

Charlie


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit (Sep 25, 2010)

bp82 said:


> The above photos were taken with Auto white-balance, this one is on 'daylight' setting:


WOW, she's beautiful! Although yours looks better with Titanium Look tyres and I guess that is only available on the Black Edition??


----------



## Dayer2910 (Apr 29, 2012)

RockKramer said:


> Oh dear... You know you're gonna get answers that will sure leave you still unsure what the best colour is and once ordered whether you'd ticked the right box :wink:
> I've gotta say Solar Orange or, Dayer wont be happy... :lol: Yellow
> Both maybe to high viz for you though...


Lol....no he doesn't want yellow thank god, he's had that on a previous golf  yellows a sod to keep clean, every boy racer wants a tear up and it attracts the rozzers....no yellow is a terrible choice!


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit (Sep 25, 2010)

ScoobyTT said:


> What's best? Whatever you like best. Asking others all you'll get is a subjective opinion, and if you follow what most prefer all you'll end up with is the most popular colour.
> 
> In terms of 35mph's options, some subjective opinions:
> Daytona Grey: any gun-metal style colours like that cna look good for sure, but there are a lot of grey Audis around.
> ...


Another quality and considered comment ScoobyTT! My head says Misano my heart says Volcano. On balance I'm learning towards my heart and the only nagging doubt is that in some photos or film clips it looks a bit dull and boring and yet in others (as you have published) it looks fabulous. Fortunately I have seen both in the flesh, I drove a Misano Red 2.0 again today and saw a Volcano Red TT in Biggar in March and it stood out in the crowd but in a classy not brassy way (to partially borrow your quote)!! I'm also fairly certain there aren't any other Volcano Red TTs (or any other Audis in that colour for that matter) in Guernsey. Thanks again.


----------



## missile (Jul 18, 2011)

Volcano red looks like nail varnish to my mind. The hair dressers choice? [smiley=argue.gif]

Only joking, each to their own [smiley=baby.gif]


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Scuba blue of course, try an have a look at all the colours if possible, remember the choice is yours and not ours


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit (Sep 25, 2010)

bp82 said:


> The above photos were taken with Auto white-balance, this one is on 'daylight' setting:


On the basis of this quite exquisite photo, Volcano Red it will be.  Hope it looks as good on the Roadster!


----------



## Fissues (Aug 11, 2008)

Here's a few...

http://www.google.com/search?q=volcano+ ... 66&bih=643


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit (Sep 25, 2010)

Fissues said:


> Here's a few...
> 
> http://www.google.com/search?q=volcano+ ... 66&bih=643


Cheers, this one is almost identical (same tyres but is a 2.0 as opposed to 1.8) so will be the same except for exhausts. 

http://images.dealerrevs.com/pictures/46669733.jpg


----------



## bp82 (Jan 24, 2012)

35mphspeedlimit said:


> bp82 said:
> 
> 
> > The above photos were taken with Auto white-balance, this one is on 'daylight' setting:
> ...


Great! Glad to have been of service.

I'm in Bristol if you ever want to see it in the flesh.. The Photos do not do the colour justice.

Cheers,

Ben


----------



## bp82 (Jan 24, 2012)

Here's a link to a detailing site showing a full detail of a Volcano Red TT Roadster.....

http://www.autogeekonline.net/forum/car-care-product-giveaways/37931-guess-lsp-win-giveaway.html

Looks pretty tasty IMO.

Cheers,

Ben


----------



## JETLAG (Nov 23, 2005)

heres a photo of my white TTR


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit (Sep 25, 2010)

bp82 said:


> Here's a link to a detailing site showing a full detail of a Volcano Red TT Roadster.....
> 
> http://www.autogeekonline.net/forum/car-care-product-giveaways/37931-guess-lsp-win-giveaway.html
> 
> ...


Thanks Ben, this colour just gets better and better!!

Karl


----------



## patatus (Jun 12, 2006)

Mine, Ice Silver :mrgreen:


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit (Sep 25, 2010)

bp82 said:


> 35mphspeedlimit said:
> 
> 
> > bp82 said:
> ...


Ben

You may have seen from my other thread that I can't get my hands on a 1.8 S-tronic Roadster until 2013! Do you reckon I'll be just as happy with a Coupe? Of particular interest to me is the interior seating, alacantra / leather or leather. I prefer proper black rather than black / grey but wondered what you had and how it looks? I'd certainly go for black exterior pack and sound pack, exteded leather and probably leather steering wheel cover too.

Regards

Karl


----------



## bp82 (Jan 24, 2012)

Hi Karl,

Only you can judge if you'll be happy with a coupe as opposed to a roadster. For me, company car rules dictated that I had to go for a coupe and being a 6ft3 rugby player, I personally think I'd look like a bit of a d!ck in a roadster lol.

Plus, the number of days of use you get out of a roadster vs the solidness and cocooned feeling you get from the coupe would make me opt for a hard top every day of the week.

This was confounded yesterday on the M4 coming out of london in bright sunlight and plunging into a thunder and rain storm with massive amounts of rain. Couldn't help but chuckle at the guy in the convertible merc behind me getting a free wash and blow-dry! By the time he had pulled over, he was soaked!

Cheers,

Ben


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

missile said:


> 35mphspeedlimit said:
> 
> 
> > Is there any truth in the rumour (excluding you) that you can go off the colour after a while and is there a risk that the colour will fade??!
> ...


I second that! I have the same but now with the aluminium pack, it looks sexy as hell


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

The roadster roof is so well made, not cold in winter, no leaks, great soundproofing. I would take the roadster any day, it's a far more exciting and great sound with the roof down  you would have to be some fool to get caught in rain with it down. I've had the roof down in winter too, the air heating and heated seats are plenty to keep you warm


----------



## ajayp (Nov 30, 2006)

Patrizio72 said:


> The roadster roof is so well made, not cold in winter, no leaks, great soundproofing. I would take the roadster any day, it's a far more exciting and great sound with the roof down  you would have to be some fool to get caught in rain with it down. I've had the roof down in winter too, the air heating and heated seats are plenty to keep you warm


+1 - and there are plenty of dry days in the UK that a roadster can be enjoyed.

Roadster = best of two worlds. Top down Or Top Up.
Can't have that option in a coupe now can you?


----------



## ajayp (Nov 30, 2006)

Colour wise -


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

I do like that Mauritius blue  also for the fact I got married in Mauritius


----------



## Americo (Jan 19, 2009)

I am in the camp of follow your own bliss! I particularly love the roadster version and when it comes time to get myself into a new TT it will most def be either The deep blue with tan interior or it will be the solar Orange with two tone black and orange interior. Me Likey! But of course it is a question of what u like and there are so many color combos that are really nice. I Think the TT is one of those cars that looks good in almost all colors. Will have to be a TTS roadster for me next one around as they don't make the 3.2 anymore But I intend to hang on to this one as long as possible until there is no longer the ability to keep it warrantied.


----------



## ajayp (Nov 30, 2006)

Patrizio72 said:


> I do like that Mauritius blue


Thanks Patrizio, when looking for my TT I wanted either Red or Blue

Blue came up with the spec so I was - 

I love your Red 8)


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

I like cars that have a bit of colour, not keen on blacks silvers greys or whites, all a bit too bland (far too many of them out there)


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

ScoobyTT said:


> What's best? Whatever you like best. Asking others all you'll get is a subjective opinion, and if you follow what most prefer all you'll end up with is the most popular colour.
> 
> In terms of 35mph's options, some subjective opinions:
> Daytona Grey: any gun-metal style colours like that cna look good for sure, but there are a lot of grey Audis around.
> ...


Yep the TT is so nice it needs some attention  and I am a bit of a road whore so TTRS in misano red with alum pack is perfecto for me! lol


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit (Sep 25, 2010)

In terms of 35mph's options, some subjective opinions:
Daytona Grey: any gun-metal style colours like that cna look good for sure, but there are a lot of grey Audis around. 
Misano red: A bit "attention whore".
Volcano red: Altogether a bit classier and different.







[/quote]

Yep the TT is so nice it needs some attention  and I am a bit of a road whore so TTRS in misano red with alum pack is perfecto for me! lol[/quote]

Yep, must admit I was all for the Misano Red with Black Exterior Pack until the Volcano Red took my eye!! Both colours are right up there in my opinion! :lol:


----------



## ajayp (Nov 30, 2006)

Patrizio72 said:


> I like cars that have a bit of colour, not keen on blacks silvers greys or whites, all a bit too bland (far too many of them out there)


+1 - way way too many white ones out there!!


----------



## chaznik (Mar 27, 2011)

avyi said:


> I would probably pick volcano red over misano.. and I also love the kingfisher blue.


Have never seen a mk2 in kingfisher!


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

viewtopic.php?f=19&t=270679&hilit=kingfisher


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

Excuse my French but I fuckin love the kingfisher blue! If only there was an RS available for sale in that colour when I was car hunting


----------



## JETLAG (Nov 23, 2005)

phope said:


> http://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=19&t=270679&hilit=kingfisher


Thats really really nice!!!!! wow!


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

One of the things about Sepang Blue for me is the variation under sunlight - goes from quite a dark colour through to a much lighter blue, like Kingfisher - see what I mean in the beading shot...

Beading...










Freshly waxed....


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

I find the misano red quite unusual in bright sunshine, you can see orange sparkly flecks in it which at different angles gives the colour varying hues of orange mixed in with the red


----------

